# What is your cats favorite food?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Today it's mackerel and shrimp. I sometimes have no idea what they like, so today I bought a new thing. It's a winner!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

He eats what I give him, so not easy to tell what his favourite is.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A bit of a side step: one thing I noticed in the past with dog food (and I assume it's the same with cat food) is that the salt levels vary widely from brand to brand. Our dog loved the high salt ones much more, but the lower salt brands were much healthier (he lost weight when we switched, from overweight to normal weight - he had less appetite for the lower salt versions and did not store as much water in his body).


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

My 🐶 🐕’s favourite food is 😺 🐈


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Sparrow.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Today it's mackerel and shrimp. I sometimes have no idea what they like, so today I bought a new thing. It's a winner!


Until tomorrow. Tomorrow they may turn up their nose at it and pi$$ all over your laundry basket.

The only thing Dottie (my icon) could be counted on to like with tuna water, out of tuna can packed in water.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Freshly cooked chicken for my maine **** but he also likes a lot of dry food (especially Royal Canin) and isn't mad on fish. The others aren't as fussy but they love kibble too.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

A special blend for sensitive stomachs from Chewy company. We have older cats (8 & 9 year old) ... and they stay indoors - too many wild critters (fox) out there looking for dinners. 
They have plenty of room to romp around in ... we have 1,980 SqFt home.


----------



## John O (Jan 16, 2021)

My favourite Catfood is the track by King Crimson 
(Our Cats eat what we give them: Whiskas and Go-Cat)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Last cat only ever liked dry cat food but one time I caught her tucking merrily into a slice of Swiss Roll I had left half-finished on a plate. She always was a bit weird.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Silke and Sisko were very excited when I opened the can from fish4cats.com. Mjau...mjauMJAU...MJAU...mjau. It was mackerel with squid this time. Boy will I get some more  We give them some wet food every evening. They get Royal Canin, which is dried up chicken (all of it), when they like. I also like to spoil our cats...


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Cheese, butter, yoghurt... he can hear a fridge door opening from several rooms away.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Sadly, both of our cats passed away some time back, but their answer would have been simple and unanimous - bank vole.


----------

